# 2nd IUI have got period 5 days before due to test - Distraught and confused



## Lou128 (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello

I am Louise and I have a 3 1/2 yr old little boy Ben. I fell pregnant after 6 cycles of Clomid. We have been trying for another one now for 2 years. Have had 7 cycles of clomid and I am unable to have any more.

I have had my second IUI on Tuesday 20th March and was due to test this coming Tuesday but started to bleed on Thursday. I was trying to tell myself it was implantation bleeding but I have so much now I really don't think it is. I have now been told to do test on Monday. I feel so empty and distraught. I know I have my beautiful boy but I just want him to have a baby brother or sister and I don't understand why IUI isn't working for me. The hospital can't tell me why I would bleed like this so early on so if they don't know then who will...  

Has anyone else had this


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi Louise

Sorry to hear that it looks like it's a BFN for you.  

I had my 1st IUI and started to bleed the day before my test day.  I too tried to tell myself it was implantation bleeding..  

I'm having a month or two off to try to lose some weight before trying agian.

Hope your DH is able to give you lots of  

GOod luck & lets hope it's third time lucky fo ryou 

Jen
x


----------



## Lou128 (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks Jen  

I am at the chiltern too! 

DH has gone off to football...... typical man, can't miss the footie. I don't mean to be mean but my hormones must be all over the place. He was out on a works do last night and was meant to be staying out but he came home in the middle of the night (frightened the life out of me) as he just wanted to be at home with us. We celebrate our 10th anniversary this week and I was so hoping that it would be a double celebration.

At the moment I am not sure if we will try again as I am so lucky to have Ben but everytime I tell myself be happy with what you have and get on with life I just burst in to tears. Probably a sign I am not ready to give up.

Anyway good luck to you too.

Lou


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi Louise

Sorry to hear your update, I too had my first basting on Tuesday 20th, started to bleed yesterday. I called the hospital this morning and am still due to have my blood test on Tuesday.
I have a very regular cycle so am also confused, the doctor offered no wisdom except to say that IUI hadn't worked, Which I had deduced!

Anyway I'll update again if I find out anymore next week.


----------



## Lou128 (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi

I know I thought IUI would be perfect for us as the timing should be just right. I always tell myself it has to work as all those millions of sperm are put right where the egg should be. It doesn't make sense...... The only worry I did have was that this month DH sperm count dropped from 42 million to 12 million but they were 100% motile. I was told this was still fine as you need a miniumum of 3 million to be able to do IUI.


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi Louise

I thought the same! we only had one follicle (which seemed small to me 18mm) so I felt our chances were low but we he had 6million good sperm....which seems lots.

I am extra disappointed that we will have to miss April and wait until May for the next try.

FYI - I took Puregon and Otriville.

I had flu all last week and am still not back to full health.

Take care.
tonight I am feeling sad and angry (at AF) unwanted appearance...


----------



## Lou128 (Mar 4, 2007)

Me again

I am on Menopor and Ovritrel. Last month I injected every other day and only had 1 folicule about 18 I think which is when I had inj to release egg. I questioned them as to whether I should have had more this time so I then inj every day. I did have one of each side. They were Left 14 and right 15 on the friday. I had been told I would inj on the sat night but as these sizes were too small was told to go in on the Monday at which time they could only see the one on the right 18mm. I then did the inj there and then was basted on the Tues. It all seemed a bit rushed as though it had been a bit late.

I feel very angry too.


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Lou

Who did your IUI?  I saw Nicky for my scans and Sarah did the actual basting.

I had a baseline scan & then 2 scans to see how the folls were progressing.  I only had 1 at 16mm & another at 11mm, had the last scan on Monday & had the ovitrelle shot on Tuesday am & basting on the weds.  I thought that i would have had another scan on tuesday to see how the folls were progressing but i didn't.

sorry to hear that you thought they were rushed, one of my folls disappeared too as on the baseline scan they could see one on both ovaries but at the next 2 scans the one on the left had gone.

did you have your 1st iui at the chiltern too?

Are you going to have a break before your 3rd attempt?
xx


----------



## SaraOlive (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi All 

IUI TOOO   AND VERY CONFUSED XXXXX 

I am also very confused i had my basting on the 19th March and my 2ww was over today i done a test and it was a BFN, i don't understand this as i am now 5 days late for my next cycle  i have pcos so my periods do have a mind of there own but for the last 3 months they have been like clockwork every 30 days i am now on day 35 ?? 

I am also taking Cyclogest to thicken the lining of my womb could this delay mt period ??

My boobs hurt and i have been feeling sicky on some days and tired but this could be the treatment i suppose, don.t want to get my hopes up high.  

Any advise Please 

Sara xx


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

hi all

and i am so sorry for you girls who got a BFN on your IUI's i was the on my 2nd IUI, and no explanation was given really just sorrys from the wonderful nursing staff at the clinic, i am waiting for my 3rd IUI go, but after taking a drug (sorry can't remember the name) for a period i just rang and they are a bit worried that after finishing the drug over 8 days ago, still no period, so i am being scanned wed morning to have a look.  It's so hard, we told a lot of peoples as well when we wend through the first 2 IUI's but we are not telling anyone apart from family this time, as when ever we saw anyone they wold ask and it would put s straight back to the devastating time we had with BFN and cancelled cycle the 1st time, but my spirits are p again, you have to i think, otherwise you may as well give up, it's so awful people don't realise do they? if i had a £1 for everytime i heard "oh you will be OK" or "next time" I'd be a rich person who could afford the best IVF treatment but hey it's not the case.  Chin up girls and i am thinking of you all


----------



## Lou128 (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Jen

Nicky see me on most occasions. I saw Nicola once before on the Friday and spoke to her on the phone when devastated last week. I seem to feel better with Nicky. I called in to see her yesterday as my test was BFN. I asked if it was worthwhile doing one today but she said no. I kinda knew already but you ask anyway. I had been so upset over the weekend that it is not quite as bad now. I am having a break as Hubby and me are off to celebrate our 10th Wedding Anniversary tomorrow. I feel huilty about leaving Ben but I do need to think about what I am putting our family through too.
I have to go back and see Jullian in a couple of weeks. Also seeing Joanna for counselling.

By the way I asked why they don't scan you just before and it is because the jelly used on probe is not friendly to the sperm.

Take care and send me a message back if you want to.

x


----------



## Lou128 (Mar 4, 2007)

SaraOlive said:


> Hi All
> 
> IUI TOOO  AND VERY CONFUSED XXXXX
> 
> ...


Hi Sara

You never know. Perhaps do another test or you may be able to have a blood test. Let me know.

Good Luck

x


----------



## SaraOlive (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks will keep you posted.


----------

